# Nimisila Reports?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking of hitting Nimmy Tuesday (12/17) and Weds (12/18), but unsure of the ice conditions. 

Anybody been on it?


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Drove north on christman yesterday afternoon and saw some people enjoying some ice..........

Wonder how they did?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody know if C-5 is goood to go?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Tuesday there was 4 inches of ice, but the shoreline was 'iffy'. A buddy broke thru while walking off. We'll most likely lose the shoreline ice with this predicted rain.


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

headed up Wed. after work. Should get there around 4:00. I drive an older Dodge Ram 1500. Red with a red cap an 8"bed. Will be in an all black snowsuit, have an older blue plastic tarp style shanty. Give me a holler if you see me.If ice holds out headed to Wingfoot on Sat.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i drove around nimi yesterday afternoon. seen 2 shantys on c5 and i seen 1 shanty off of the main street ramp.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm heading out there today as well, probably from 1-6 or 7. Black 2 man box shanty @ c5 

Any colors on jigs that I should pickup on the way down there?


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep us posted. 

This weekends rain is a bummer though......... Drat!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

A guy out there today caught a 28" Muskie.... yep, a Muskie ice fishing at Nimi.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> A guy out there today caught a 28" Muskie.... yep, a Muskie ice fishing at Nimi.


NO WAY!

Now that's a shocker!

I had no idea they had them in there. 

Eddie would think yer crazy!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Neither did I... first one ive heard of. I didn't see it happen, But IBJ saw the fish, and it was confirmed by the others out there. He got it on a tip-up/minnow. He released it too... now begins the legend of the C5 Muskie! Hes got a lot to eat in there, maybe next year we will hear about a 36" one. BTW it was a good 4-5 inches of solid ice. Black ant or silver pin with maggots was working last 2 days.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

That's fantastic! A new species to target!

Hey, you never know.........


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The Tip Up Guy had another Muskie right under the ice. He said it reeled off a heck of alot of line and tried to "horse it in". The line got tangled around his fingers and the monster broke 10lb line too.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Completely destroyed the crappie before dark, thanks a lot to the guy who game me and my buddy the plastics to tip our jigs with!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job...Did they slam the baits today? Nothing like the Marcum showing that quick flash heading straight for your jig.
By the way that is my fluorescent yellow jacket in your avatar. lol


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

keepinitreel said:


> Nice job...Did they slam the baits today? Nothing like the Marcum showing that quick flash heading straight for your jig.
> By the way that is my fluorescent yellow jacket in your avatar. lol


Thanks man, and nice catch on that! Haha. And yeah they hit pretty hard, it was spotty and the fish were holding right at the bottom. It was pretty tough to read anything when they were that tight to the bottom. about a half hour before dark the fish started rising up and then it was on.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Just curious is there a 9 inch minimum for crappie on nimi???


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there is, I don't bother with anything under 9 anyways, only had a few throwbacks.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone get out today? Thinking about going back this evening, not sure how good the ice will be still.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

having fished nimisila for like 30 yrs never seen a muskie, there is a nice population of nothern pike in there. have seen some big ones come from there


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Got another thirty from 6-9 and one monster Gil not sure on the length but he's over 9" I was the last person to leave the ice, a bit sketchy with water on top of it, still had 4" though


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the report. That ice is doomed after this weekend........


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

You sure it wasn't a pike? I have caught many a pike while throwing a spinnerbait for bass and even caught a few on a weedless moss boss spoon at edge of weedbeds. Never seen or heard of musky coming out of there. Not to say some angler didn't start chucking some in there though.


----------

